# Rennen Berlin - Brandenburg



## alexias (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich suche Renntermine für MTB und Querfeldein in Berlin und Brandenburg im November. Vielen Dank


----------



## mbernhardt (27. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

guckst du hier:
www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/
Wenn du dich registrierst und anmeldest, hast du sogar die möglichkeit, die Suche entfernungsmäßig einzuschränken.

Siehe hierzu auch unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317973

grüße

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (27. Oktober 2008)

Schau dich z.B. da mal um:

http://www.mtb-verein-berlin.de/

zum Beispiel mit dem Link:

http://www.mtb-verein-berlin.de/docs/GA_Offroadserie_2008_2009.pdf

Als ich noch in Berlin war, bin ich einige Rennen mitgefahren. War immer sehr nett und hat Spass gemacht.

Lass es krachen!


----------



## Themar7 (9. November 2008)

Ich kann dieses Rennen sehr empfehlen:
http://wbm.mtb-brandenburg.de/
war im Sep 2007 dabei


----------

